
Ask HN: Brevity in Haskell versus Common Lisp - flavio81
I&#x27;m a CL developer, not a Haskell developer. But, in the interest of the <i>Great Northern Wars</i> [1], i need to ask HN:<p>+++  Is there any example out there on the web of a code made significantly briefer in Haskell (versus Clojure&#x2F;Common Lisp&#x2F;Arc&#x2F;Racket&#x2F;Scheme), while still being reasonably understandable? +++<p>I know this question cannot have a definite answer[2], so feel free to do not-so-serious answers as well.<p>[1] Great Northern Wars: See reference picture:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lemonodor.com&#x2F;images&#x2F;functional-programming-is-beautiful-s.jpg<p>Comic author: Conrad Barsky, MD.<p>[2] I found this nice, fun comparison of the &quot;fake&quot; quicksort that is typically used to show how brief can Haskell code be. The author proceeds to write the same algorithm under Common Lisp with good results:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.thezerobit.com&#x2F;2012&#x2F;09&#x2F;01&#x2F;beautiful-quicksort-in-common-lisp.html
======
kazinator
Ever heard of Rosetta Code?

[http://www.rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code](http://www.rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code)

This is a Wiki site whose pages list numerous small programming tasks, each of
which is solved in numerous programming languages, ranging from mainstream
ones to "esolangs".

------
lispm
Just look at the sources of an editor written in Lisp (GNU Emacs and others)
and Yi (in Haskell - [https://github.com/yi-editor/yi](https://github.com/yi-
editor/yi) ).

Ask yourself which code you like more...

